# Question for the recovered ones



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

2 months in to DP/DR vision has returned to normal, I feel connected with myself again but it just feels like something is off I don't know what it is?


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

It's you thinking about DPDR. The odd feeling = your thoughts about DPDR. Once you will get rid of these thoughts, the off feeling will go away.


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello LostSoul,

I am glad you are feeling better.

Many people from what I have discovered go though this last "phase" of a kinda being "off" feeling. As if you are hungover from a major traumatic life event.

When I first got DP/DR I was in a pretty bad place, I had trouble sleeping, very bad anxiety, felt Robotic or not in control of my body, felt like I was going insane, etc.

Now I don't have any major symptoms but i still have this "odd" or "off feeling" that I cannot get it to go away. I am coming up on a year now since that terrible night when I had a panic attack after smoking.

Sunjet is right, I have not been able to stop thinking about what happened for more than about 10-20 minutes at the longest. There have been a few points last year where I went about an hour, and I was 100% normal. I feel that if I forgot that the whole thing happened, that It would go away. I am going to be trying everything in my power this year to focus on other things to help me out. I might see a shrink to see if there are any techniques that could ease my brain into not focusing on the event that happened.

Here is to you and your good health and hope that all of us here recover 100%. Keep your heads up and never give up.


----------



## Psychostein (Nov 3, 2016)

Partiedtoohard: im probably one of the lucky ones I only had DR for like 1 month lol, my vision is completely back to normal I feel soo good but it feels like something is not right and I guess that's just the thought process we need lay off dpselfhelp and let the obsession starve then we will be recovered.


----------

